# Griot's Boar's Hair Brush



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

OK Ripsnort, I know where you stand on this....but how about the others....

also posted at Autopia.com

Hello all,

Sorry to beat a dead horse on boar's hair brushes, but I still find it hard to believe that Griot's brush would damage the paint.

Here are my points of contention:
1. Griots only sells quality products (agreed sometimes over priced) 

2. The catalog for their brush even claims some brushes are interlaced with nylon fibers to provide rigidity for the boar's hair. These nylon fibers are what typically damage the surface of your paint. The Griots brush does not contain these fibers.

3. My car is black and I do see some "spider web" scratches, you know the kind that are very fine and only show in certain light. However, I am not convinced that these are from the brush. They may have been caused by using a car duster, or course cotton towels with a spray on "quick detailer". I no longer use those towels!

4. I have a rear bumper cover that was freshly painted and has only been washed with the Griot's boar's hair brush. I have tried to see if the brush has produced any new scratches in it but to date I have not seen anything. This leads me to believe that the Griot's brush is better than the typical boars hair brush.

5. My wife has a yellow car, and sometimes the tire dressing will fling off the tires on to the side of the car. When I wash her car with the boars hair brush there is not even enough abrasion to remove the tire dressing that has flung on to the car. I will typically have to get my mitt to wipe this off. If the boars hair brush is so abrasive, how come it won't even wipe off something I can wipe off with my fingers? :dunno:

And just for the discussion, why would Griot's sell a boars hair brush, and a sheepskin wash mitt, but no chenille mitt? :dunno:

Again, I am not convinced that the Griot's brush is as abrasive as some of the others, and I do believe that there are boars hair brushes that could be damaging to your car's finish.

Thanks!

Chipster


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I swore by the BHB for the past year but finally gave up due to noticing some very fine scratches. When I washed with just the sheepskin mitt I did not notice these scratches. I'm pretty anal about how I washed my car with the BHB and rinsed it very frequently, I doubt the dirt caused the scratches.

My .02


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Hmmmmmm

I have seen your detail schedule and know you are more of a fanatic about your car than I. 

Well I guess the good news is that if I return the brush I can get $70 worth of other cleaning goodies!


----------



## BayDetailz (Jan 7, 2002)

*Return the brush*

Chipster,

Don't use the brush on your car. Return the brush.....get other detail products for the $70. I left you a message. Hopefully you got it. Email me if you got any question. Also if someone says they sell fine products that don't damage the car, doesn't necessarly mean they are right. Chipster once you use that brush your face will turn like this .... now buddy I don't want to see you like this.

BayDetailz.com


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Just in case folks missed my other post, I returned mine after one use...Jet Black tells tales!


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Personally, I use a sheep skin mit. I considered the boar's hair brush, but was turned off to it by Rip's tale of scratches, and that $70 price tag.. so I went with the $15 or so sheep skin mit. No visible scratches (on Steel Grey)..


----------

